# Reflexive pronouns



## jana009

Hi, 
I'm wondering what is the difference between "si" and "se" in the reflexive verbs and when to use each one. 

Ex: "On hraje si u domu" nebo "On se hraje" nebo "On hraje se" 

Díky!


----------



## bibax

1) *se* is a short unstressed form of *sebe* which is a reflexive personal pronoun in *accusative*.

It is used usually as a direct object of the transitive verbs.

Vidím se v zrcadle. V zrcadle vidím sebe. = I see myself in the mirror.

*se* can be formally replaced by *tě* (tebe) for the 2nd pers. sing.

Vidím tě v zrcadle. V zrcadle vidím tebe. = I see you in the mirror.

2) *si* is a short unstressed form of *sobě* which is a reflexive personal pronoun in *dative*.

It is used usually as an indirect object.

Objednal jsem si pivo. Pivo jsem objednal sobě. = I have ordered beer for myself.

*si* can be formally replaced by *ti* (tobě) for the 2nd pers. sing.

Objednal jsem ti pivo. Pivo jsem objednal tobě. = I have ordered beer for you.

3) using *se/si* (accusative/dative) is sometimes idiomatic:

hrát si (to play): On si hraje.
ptát se (to ask): Ptám se ho.
bát se (to fear): Bojím se ho.


----------



## Emys

One addition
*Hraje se*.  In this case pronoun *se* is used to express passive when you don't have a concrete subject. It has the same meaning as Je hráno. (don't say this)
This pronouns change position. They are behind verb when it begins the sentence: Hraje si s míčem. and in front of verb when not: Dítě si hraje.


----------



## jana009

Thank you bibax and Emys. This is very helpful!

Could sebe and se be used interchangeably like below? 
Vidím sebe v zrcadle. V zrcadle vidím se.
Vidím se v zrcadle. V zrcadle vidím sebe.


----------



## bibax

*mě, tě, se, mi, ti, si* are unstressed short forms of *mne, tebe, sebe, mně, tobě, sobě*.

The short forms stay always on the second position of a sentence.

Vidím se v zrcadle. V zrcadle se vidím. Já se vidím v zrcadle. Jasně se vidím v zrcadle. V zrcadle se jasně vidím. (jasně = clearly)

On the other side the long forms are stressed and their position is usually at the beginning or end of a sentence and after the prepositions.

Sebe vidím v zrcadle. V zrcadle vidím sebe.
Tebe v zrcadle vidím, ale sebe v zrcadle nevidím.


----------



## jana009

I see it now with the examples. Thanks again


----------

